# Fake cobweb comparison



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

What's the quality difference between web shooters that use glue sticks vs. web shooters that use a rubber cement-type mixture?
Are the webs produced by both just as durable? Look as good? Last as long? Equally easy to control the application of?


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

The rubber cement ones once its on the walls its pretty much on the walls forever. They do produce a more life like webbing..

Hot glue ones generally come off most surfaces rather easily without alot problem.


----------



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

Will any stand up to the wind and rain? I've been using the rubber cement ones for years. They look great, but I find that they disappear after just a day.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

The glue sticks one last all season out side for me in all the weather. I have some webbing that has been on my outside props for a couple of years and still going strong. The only draw back is you need a very good air compressor to make them work I have a small compressor and it drains the air up fast and it is hard to get glue flowing correctly. The larger the tank and the higher the air out put at 90 psi on the compressor the better the look.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I'd stay away from the rubber cement-type mixture version. It won't come off of what it's sprayed on whereas the hot glue version usually just peels right off.


----------



## Bilbo (Dec 13, 2007)

Outdoors the glue sticks reign supreme. Used them both and the rubber cement only lasted on night, hot glue I was pleased to see stuck with me the whole week.

I like to put down a layer of the glue sticks then add the rubber cement for realism


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

so should i buy a webcaster gun or make one?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Well everythings less expensive..most of the time, if you make it yourself, plus, at least with me, I get the self satisfaction of making something worthy of a professional look. Here's a link for ya' to help you out. http://www.instructables.com/id/Creepy_Cobweb_Shooter/


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I have a webcaster gun (I think that's the brand), I just need a darn air compressor!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I wish the rubber cement webs werent so dang messy, they really do look better... but the glue webs are just so much less trouble.

I wonder if the glue would look better if it were a different color? Like gray instead of white or clear. Technically you could melt black and white glue sticks together in a glue pot but I have no idea how you'd cast it back into sticks.


----------

